# Harbour Launch (D)



## EOSTWO (Sep 5, 2010)

Have just become the owner of ex RMAS Harbour Launch DII
Keen to widen my knowledge of the type and this vessel in particlur.
Any plans, sketches, history, current owners of similar vessels etc gratefully received


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

How about this one. This is the old QHM's launch at the Naval Base, Portland.


----------



## EOSTWO (Sep 5, 2010)

*Harbour Launch*



OLD STRAWBERRY said:


> How about this one. This is the old QHM's launch at the Naval Base, Portland.


Many thanks for the info. Any idea which H.L (D) this one actually was (name or fleet/port number?)
Cheers Gerry


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

As to that Gerry good question. For a start there was no names. I know We had three, two diesel and one steam. One of the Diesel Launches was the HLD 6808 one was called the QMS Launch. That is all I can tell You. The HLS was always referred too affectionately as the "Frying Pan" She was sold on during the 70's to a Steam enthusiast. I will try and find out more info.


----------



## ray morgan (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Eostwo, I once owned a 52ft Navel Pinnace, that was used as a ferry at Cork,engineroom right forward, it had a Gardiner 4lw engine,it had a number embossed on the bulwark,which I cannot remember at the moment.It carried 66 passengers in smooth waters in Cork Harbour,I still have its Irish BOT Cert somewere.


----------



## EOSTWO (Sep 5, 2010)

*Pinnace*



ray morgan said:


> Hi Eostwo, I once owned a 52ft Navel Pinnace, that was used as a ferry at Cork,engineroom right forward, it had a Gardiner 4lw engine,it had a number embossed on the bulwark,which I cannot remember at the moment.It carried 66 passengers in smooth waters in Cork Harbour,I still have its Irish BOT Cert somewere.


Many thanks for this My vessel differs from the description of yours in that the engine room is midships and it is a Foden MkVI 2 stroke.
However, the vessel is moored on the Shannon Estuary, not a million miles from Cork Harbour. Cheers Gerry


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

This might be of interest and produce a few leads. http://www.hsl256.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## The Dog (Jul 8, 2010)

EOSTWO said:


> Have just become the owner of ex RMAS Harbour Launch DII
> Keen to widen my knowledge of the type and this vessel in particlur.
> Any plans, sketches, history, current owners of similar vessels etc gratefully received


Welcome to the Small ships club EOSTWO. There are three HLD's moored in the Albert Dock Liverpool and a small ships branch of the World Ship Society based in Plymouth who can identify your vessel and give you her history. It is run by two RMAS brothers. I will try and find the details for you. The number D11 is confusing as they were usually even numbers. It was her port number ie., Portsmouth Plymouth etc., Her Navy number is cut into the stempost and will be of four numbers, for example D10 of Portsmouth was 6505, the first two numbers are the year of her building 1965, 05 means she was the fifth building contract of 1965. It does not mean she was the fifth HLD to be built in 1965 as all the other ancilliary craft had the same numbering system. The design dates from the 1890's and apart from small profile changes and the introduction of diesel engines is unchanged. They are of Double Diagonal teak construction and were designed by the man who did the early powered RNLI boats. The Hull shapes differ only in that the HL's have a transome stern whereas the lifeboats are double ended. D10 was bought from the admiralty by the Lee brothers of Liverpool who named her Lizzie Lee and took her onto the French canals where she remains near Dijon but with new owners.

Many HL's were built world wide but always in the best boatyards. The Admiralty sent out the plans to the shipwright officers of RN 
naval bases and they had them built locally. The diesel and steam craft can be told apart at a distance as the HLD's have a raked stem whereas the HLS's have a straight stem. 

They had as their siblings the finest racing yatchs and gin palaces ever built. Your boat has such aristocratic connections that if she could speak she would blank you, never the less you are smitten.

Woof woof. Ends


----------



## The Dog (Jul 8, 2010)

EOSTWO said:


> Have just become the owner of ex RMAS Harbour Launch DII
> Keen to widen my knowledge of the type and this vessel in particlur.
> Any plans, sketches, history, current owners of similar vessels etc gratefully received


Welcome to the Small ships club EOSTWO. There are three HLD's moored in the Albert Dock Liverpool and a small ships branch of the World Ship Society based in Plymouth who can identify your vessel and give you her history. It is run by two RMAS brothers. I will try and find the details for you. The number D11 is confusing as they were usually even numbers. It was her port number ie., Portsmouth Plymouth etc., Her Navy number is cut into the stempost and will be of four numbers, for example D10 of Portsmouth was 6505, the first two numbers are the year of her building 1965, 05 means she was the fifth building contract of 1965. It does not mean she was the fifth HLD to be built in 1965 as all the other ancilliary craft had the same numbering system. The design dates from the 1890's and apart from small profile changes and the introduction of diesel engines is unchanged. They are of Double Diagonal teak construction and were designed by the man who did the early powered RNLI boats. The Hull shapes differ only in that the HL's have a transome stern whereas the lifeboats are double ended. D10 was bought from the admiralty by the Lee brothers of Liverpool who named her Lizzie Lee and took her onto the French canals where she remains near Dijon but with new owners.

Many HL's were built world wide but always in the best boatyards. The Admiralty sent out the plans to the shipwright officers of RN 
naval bases and they had them built locally. The diesel and steam craft can be told apart at a distance as the HLD's have a raked stem whereas the HLS's have a straight stem. 

They had as their siblings the finest racing yatchs and gin palaces ever built. Your boat has such aristocratic connections that if she could speak she would blank you, never the less you are smitten.

Woof woof. Ends


----------



## radarboy (Jul 4, 2010)

Just to say, I'm also extremely interested in finding plans/drawings (or just simple dimensions) and any photos of these launches... and those based at Portland in particular... 

My interest is in making a 3D virtual model.

If there are no drawings/plans out there I'd love to go and measure one, perhaps at the World Ship Society in Plymouth if they'd be willing to let me visit.


----------



## berendabenda0 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Admiralty Harbour Launch HLD*

I own HLD 6425.She is moored at CYC Norwich
I possess blueprints of the design of which I could send a copy to anyone interested.


----------



## Nutbourne (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi In respose to your post HLD 11 was infact at Portsmouth I remember her well it was in three basin as the riggers boat D11 id number 56148 built 1960 by Rutherfords shipbuilders sold out of service to belsize boatyard in 1989. Her sister is still in her origional guise as D49 or 56140 now owned by Portsmouth heritage who look after her. I have a shot of her in 3 basin still in service. I used to drive these old girls in the mid eighties. I have the GA and hull lines or builders drawings as they were shreading them after the vessels sale. Regards the two in Liverpool dock they are 6507 Rainbird ex D23 portsmouth and 6512 Stormbird 12. There was also astern of the two HLD's a steel New Zealand or Kiwi class called Indefatigable that type were used as crew boats down in the Falklands after the '82 conflict then shipped back to the uk. In the other basin behind the pump house was 6807 Snowbird ex D25 from Portsmouth she replaced D11 as the riggers /basin boat.




Po


----------



## Nutbourne (Nov 8, 2009)

Adding on from my last post The New Zealand class launch was also 52' 1/2" long indefatigable or 7021 ex D29 formally called Kiwi. built in 1972 at blyth by Gregson.


----------



## Carl Austin (Sep 11, 2012)

I have owned HLD 6806 fo the last 6 years. During this time I have extensively rebuilt her as she was in a pretty sorry state. I now live aboard, up a muddy creek near Falmouth. I am trying to compile a history of the boat and understand she was a Devonport boat and sometime fireboat. It would be great to hear from anyone who knew, or served on 6806, particularly, anyone who has any knowledge of a large impact midships portside, which has caused me considerable headaches to repair!


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

There is an HLD moored on Loch Ness just north of Fort Agustas, been there for a while..


----------



## Slashah1 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Hld 6425*



berendabenda0 said:


> I own HLD 6425.She is moored at CYC Norwich
> I possess blueprints of the design of which I could send a copy to anyone interested.


I owned this fantastic vessel for nearly 10 years and had her taken out of the water for antifouling and all anodes plus a very large portion of the starboard strake replaced. nothing i had done it was just well worn. I have copies of the original somewhere as I sold the originals with the vessel plus full FODEN FD6 worshop manual supplied to me by Rolls Royce who were the parts stockist etc in the late 90's.


----------



## westray7 (Oct 7, 2014)

*HLS in Orkney*



The Dog said:


> Welcome to the Small ships club EOSTWO. There are three HLD's moored in the Albert Dock Liverpool and a small ships branch of the World Ship Society based in Plymouth who can identify your vessel and give you her history. It is run by two RMAS brothers. I will try and find the details for you. The number D11 is confusing as they were usually even numbers. It was her port number ie., Portsmouth Plymouth etc., Her Navy number is cut into the stempost and will be of four numbers, for example D10 of Portsmouth was 6505, the first two numbers are the year of her building 1965, 05 means she was the fifth building contract of 1965. It does not mean she was the fifth HLD to be built in 1965 as all the other ancilliary craft had the same numbering system. The design dates from the 1890's and apart from small profile changes and the introduction of diesel engines is unchanged. They are of Double Diagonal teak construction and were designed by the man who did the early powered RNLI boats. The Hull shapes differ only in that the HL's have a transome stern whereas the lifeboats are double ended. D10 was bought from the admiralty by the Lee brothers of Liverpool who named her Lizzie Lee and took her onto the French canals where she remains near Dijon but with new owners.
> 
> Many HL's were built world wide but always in the best boatyards. The Admiralty sent out the plans to the shipwright officers of RN
> naval bases and they had them built locally. The diesel and steam craft can be told apart at a distance as the HLD's have a raked stem whereas the HLS's have a straight stem.
> ...


We have an HLS that has been in Orkney since late 1950s called Noup Head. We do not have her number but will try to access the stem and see if it is there as you suggest. Please can you tell us who to approach to find out more about her once we have that number?


----------



## ddraeg (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi, I'm new!!

Anyway, I've just pulled one of these HLS/HLD off the bottom of the river. It had been totally neglected and sank many times. She's up and floating now.

I need to find the 'stempost mark' of which you speak. Can someone give me a clue where it'll be? Bear in mind I have a boat that has a few feet of silt in her still.

I assume the mark is inside the chain locker, behind a hatch. Any help appreciated.

Beside the monstrous modifications to the superstructure, she's not that bad. The hull is sound and sheathed, the Dorman diesel is intact.


----------



## ddraeg (Oct 12, 2014)

berendabenda0 said:


> I own HLD 6425.She is moored at CYC Norwich
> I possess blueprints of the design of which I could send a copy to anyone interested.


I'd love the plans.


----------



## westray7 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Still looking for our HLS's official build number*



ddraeg said:


> Hi, I'm new!!
> 
> Anyway, I've just pulled one of these HLS/HLD off the bottom of the river. It had been totally neglected and sank many times. She's up and floating now.
> 
> ...


Hi
I am trying to find the number for our HLS. Have been in the front chain locker today for the first time. No sign of any number on the stem or anywhere else in there.
Anybody got any other ideas where to look?


----------



## ddraeg (Oct 12, 2014)

westray7 said:


> Hi
> I am trying to find the number for our HLS. Have been in the front chain locker today for the first time. No sign of any number on the stem or anywhere else in there.
> Anybody got any other ideas where to look?


I have found mine - 39447 followed by an 'R' I think.

This was carved into the bowpiece, the large sacrificial timber on the bow.

I assume this dates her as 1939, which fits with engine date, a Ruston & Hornsby 4VRBM -made between 39 & 45 I believe.


----------



## ddraeg (Oct 12, 2014)

The boat that just keeps giving..... in better days, but dressed down for TV!!

http://youtu.be/Z_xD7bwb6bg?t=50s


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

39447 was ordered on the 28.11.39 under contract CP61254/39 from Sittingbourne Shipbuilding Co Ltd Crown Quay Sittingbourne and was fitted with a Paxman 6MRW Diesel.

Originally allocated H.M. Dockyard Chatham but re-allocated to Commander of the Dockyard at Sheerness. Delivered and completed on the 1.7.41. 

Confirmed at Sheerness through to 21.6.50. Re-engined with a Foden FD6 in 1958.

Re-allocated to Mersey RNVR. Delivered to them by road 8.6.59.

Became PAS RNVR Mersey under Devonport control. Still at Mersey 25.8.66.

Allocated to HMS GANGES in 1966 for use by St Ignatius College CCF. 31.5.67 towed to Harwich by Mastiff.

More to follow I hope.

Regards Tony.


----------



## ddraeg (Oct 12, 2014)

aholtham said:


> 39447 was ordered on the 28.11.39 under contract CP61254/39 from Sittingbourne Shipbuilding Co Ltd Crown Quay Sittingbourne and was fitted with a Paxman 6MRW Diesel.
> 
> Originally allocated H.M. Dockyard Chatham but re-allocated to Commander of the Dockyard at Sheerness. Delivered and completed on the 1.7.41.
> 
> ...


Wow, many thanks.

She currently has a Ruston & Hornsby 4VRBM, I'd assumed that engine was original!!

Thanks again


----------



## ddraeg (Oct 12, 2014)

Photo of her just after I'd pulled her up.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I think it's great that people like yourself try to keep our maritime heritage going out of their own pockets and I wish you the best of luck on this project.


----------



## westray7 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Still trying to find our HLS's original number*



ddraeg said:


> I have found mine - 39447 followed by an 'R' I think.
> 
> This was carved into the bowpiece, the large sacrificial timber on the bow.
> 
> I assume this dates her as 1939, which fits with engine date, a Ruston & Hornsby 4VRBM -made between 39 & 45 I believe.


Hi.
Do you mean a piece of timber on the outside?
Inside ours there is a massive (possibly added later) piece of strengthening timber at the top of the stem just under the deck. It maybe original as it is well fitted and bronze rivetted right through the stem, but it could have been added later and be covering the number if the number is at the top of the stem inside.
The outside of the stem has had new (not very good) wood added at some time, so, if the number was there, it may have been lost.
Ours has the vertical stem design so is earlier and was presumably originally steam.
We understood ours was from Leith. Anyone know of the records of these being sold off there after the 39/45 war?


----------



## ddraeg (Oct 12, 2014)

Yep, on the outside. On what appears as sacrificial timber. A huge block wrapped around the bow, the mark was on the Starboard side.


----------



## ddraeg (Oct 12, 2014)

I've applied for registration on the National Historic Ships Register. Bodes well, there are two later versions registered. This one served WW2 in Sheerness so was probably key in the preparations for D-Day.

I feel a daytrip to Greenwich coming on.


----------



## ddraeg (Oct 12, 2014)

Also I'm looking for photographs of HL(D)s in the 1940s. I'm considering a full restoration to the original spec.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## ddraeg (Oct 12, 2014)

Bump bump


----------



## ddraeg (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## ddraeg (Oct 12, 2014)

http://39447.blogspot.co.uk/p/donations-please.html


----------



## paeder (Jan 6, 2016)

If you would like to contact me I have some information regarding St Ignatius which may be useful to you.


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Readers I am looking for a picture of this HLD as ST IGNATIUS whilst she was stationed on moorings at HMS Ganges. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## plutterer (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello EOSTWO. The Eastbourne Unit of the Maritime Volunteer Service has a good set of plans for our Kiwi Class 52.5 foot Harbour Launch Diesel. Which we can share but these are very large paper drawings so will need to be scanned in professionally. Like you we are trying to identify our vessel - we think we have narrowed it down to three i.e. 7022,7023 or 7025 but can not find any identifying marks on the vessel. If you want a copy of the plans please let me know. Regards


----------



## Slashah1 (Dec 21, 2012)

I would like to know where she, HLD6425, is now. 2016


----------

